# Schrift "ausstanzen"



## nordi (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich wurde gefragt, ob ich folgendes Logo in Illustrator nachbauen kann. Soweit so gut, aber wie kann ich das "Z" von Zeit und das erste "e" von Dienste aus dem hinteren Kreis stanzen? Dachte, dass das irgendwie mit dem Pathfinder geht, aber der macht das irgendwie nicht so, wie ich will  Könntet ihr mir da kurz weiterhelfen?

Lg

Marius

http://www.stokedesign.de/kunden/zeitdienste/zeidienste.jpg


----------



## smileyml (6. Juni 2010)

Mmh, "Logo nachbauen"?!
Ich hoffe evtl. rechtliche Probleme sind geklärt. Wenn du den Pfad des Kreises von Kontur in Fläche umwandelst und die Pfade der entsprechenden Buchstaben entsprechend erweiterst, sollte dich der Pathfinder auch ans Ziel bringen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (7. Juni 2010)

Moin
Oder -> Schrift in Flächen umwandeln -> Kontur drumlegen und die Ausrichtung auf Aussen stellen

Um dann etwaige Schwankungen zu umgehen kannst du die Kontur auch nochmal in Flächen umwandeln, dann gibt es auf verschiendenen Rechnern kein Problem bei der Skalierung.

grüße


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2010)

Und es müssen alle Konturen in Flächen umgewandelt werden, wenn das Logo mehr als nur simpel gedruckt werden soll. Dann sind auch sämtliche Überlagerungen und Abdeckungen zu vermeiden.

...aber das nur zur Vollständigkeit hier - genaues geht ja aus der Fragestellung nicht hervor.

Grüße Marco


----------



## nordi (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,  ja rechtliche Sachen sind alle geklärt! Danke für die Antworten, aber ich bekomms trotzdem nicht hin :/ Bin ziemlich Anfänger, was Illustrator angeht! Ich habe die Variante mit den Konturen drumlegen gemacht, aber so hat er halt immer ne "weiße" Kontur, die ich dann gegebenenfalls immer an verschiedene Hintergründe anpassen muss.. Wie genau funktioniert das mit dem Pathfinder?


----------



## smileyml (13. Juni 2010)

Der Pathfinder ist insofern ganz simpel, wenn man sich ein wenig mit Mengenlehre auskennt, denn letztlich werden zwei Pfade dabei als zwei Mengen gesehen. Dann kann man Schnitt-, Vereinigungsmengen und verschiedene Differenzen bilden.

Siehe dazu hier:
Pathfinder Erklärung
Google Video Tutorials
Wiki Mengenlehre

Grüße Marco


----------

